# Mindsets and Motivations



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN ... Better than ever before!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Throw out the trash !


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I love this guy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSCqZmGIOyA

https://www.facebook.com/TruthInsideOfYou/videos/1134702833262383/


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and I agree with him

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dY4WlxO6i0&list=RD9dY4WlxO6i0#t=172


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

http://grrrgraphics.com/uploads/7/4/7/3/74734153/lock-hillary-up-ben-garrison_orig.jpg


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

NEWS JUST IN !!! Mika Brzezinski had plastic surgery! And ratings way down? - SHOCKING! SAD, REALLY.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Trump killed CNN. MAGA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Everyone have a great 4th


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Things are just too weird these days. Fair is foul and foul is fair, as they say. Some people see good guys vs bad guys. I'm only seeing bad guys. Bad guys overseeing other bad guys. It's bad guys all the way down.


----------

